# some what good news (I guess)



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

I just found out that I am pregnant. I'm not sure if it's a good or bad thing yet. My husband isn't to thrilled. Has anyone been pregnant before and had DP? I didn't have this when I was pregnant before so I don't know what to expect. My dr. say's I can still take my Effexor and Xanx but nothing else. Any suggestions? :shock:


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

im no doctor but i dont think thats a good call on his part. especially since your baby is in the first stages of development its crucial that nothing is screwy with your system cause you dont want to go through the hell that is birth defects. i know alot about birth defects cause i worked with the developmentally disabled and alot of the kids i worked with got their autism, scoliosis, cerebal palsey, downs syndrome and a host of other things from mothers on perscription drugs during pregnancy. doctors tell you its all good but if you truly want to be 100% safe i would get off the drugs.. at least till you have the baby and then do whatever you want. but i want to emphasise that you DONT want a baby with birth defects.

here is some info i got off the web:

*Xanax and Pregnancy
Xanax is not recommended for women who are breastfeeding, pregnant, or planning to become pregnant. Xanax could cause breathing problems or muscle weakness in an infant. Also, a newborn whose mother had been taking Xanax might experience withdrawal symptoms.

Other benzodiazepines, similar to Xanax, have been seen to cause an increase in birth defects. While Xanax has not been demonstrated to be a high risk factor for birth defects, the possibility exists that it could increase their likelihood.

Question: I am currently taking .50 mg. of Xanax at night for fibromyalgia and am interested in becoming pregnant. Could I continue this medication during the pregnancy? If not, what medication could I replace it with? If no medication is acceptable, how long should I be off of Xanax before becoming pregnant? Can you refer me to any material on these subjects?
Answer: Xanax is generally best avoided during pregnancy since, according to the PDR, it may cause birth defects. Stronger evidence exists that it can result in withdrawal symptoms in the newborn.

Pregnant Women. An increased risk of birth defects has been associated with benzodiazepines and other mild tranquilizers. Therefore, women who are pregnant or plan to be pregnant should not take Xanax. Benzodiazepines are secreted in human milk, so women who breastfeed should not take Xanax. In animal reproduction studies, rats given benzodiazepines experienced a decrease in the number of pregnancies and surviving offspring, and some offspring showed skeletal defects.

In June 2004, the FDA advised physicians:

"Neonates exposed to Effexor, other SNRIs (Serotonin and Norepinephrine Reuptake Inhibitors), or SSRIs (Selective Serotonin Reuptake Inhibitors), late in the third trimester of pregnancy have developed complications requiring prolonged hospitalization, respiratory support, and tube feeding. Such complications can arise immediately upon delivery."

So far, only Wyeth has changed its product labeling (on Effexor) to reflect the FDA's concern, advising that physician's may want to taper the antidepressant in the third semester.

*


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

I dont know about the effexor but everything Ive read also backs up what sb has said above. It sounds to me like you have a very wreckless doctor. Unless you want your baby addicted to xanax and to experience severe withdrawal symptoms, I would definitely get yourself slowly off the xanax. It would also be a good move for your own health also.


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Here is a little info from the Ashton manual....

Adverse effects in pregnancy. Benzodiazepines cross the placenta, and if taken regularly by the mother in late pregnancy, even in therapeutic doses, can cause neonatal complications. The foetus and neonate metabolise benzodiazepines very slowly, and appreciable concentrations may persist in the infant up to two weeks after birth, resulting in the "floppy infant syndrome" of lax muscles, oversedation, and failure to suckle. Withdrawal symptoms may develop after about two weeks with hyperexcitability, high-pitched crying and feeding difficulties.

Benzodiazepines in therapeutic doses appear to carry little risk of causing major congenital malformations. However, chronic maternal use may impair foetal intrauterine growth and retard brain development. There is increasing concern that such children in later life may be prone to attention deficit disorder, hyperactivity, learning difficulties, and a spectrum of autistic disorders


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I don't have any advice, misty, but congratulations!

s.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2004)

I think you ought to get another opinion. It always amazes me that certain drugs that haven't been around for more than a generation are deemed safe during pregnancy. There is still so much that isn't known about the effects of drugs and trace drugs on an embryo and the mother's reproductive system. I revently read a study that linked OTC painkillers (I think it was acetomenaphine) to autism. The first trimester is a crucial and the most vulnerable stage of embrionic development. Be careful!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS MISTY.......I AM REALLY PLEASED FOR YOU


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

Just a note: I don't take the Xanx on a regular basis. Only when I have a panic attack that I can't control. But I agree about the second opinion. I will get an OBGYN and ask them. I did read the side effects on the Xanx and read the same thing. I only take .5 mg and maybe only once a week sometimes only once everyother week. But I agree with everyone. I am gonna ween my self off. Thank you for your concern.

Sean, my husband is doing better. He says he wants a boy. I do too. So I think everything is gonna be fine. I'm gonna lower my dose of Effexor if not get off (depending on the depression: it's better for the baby if i'm on a little anti-depressant than none at all and be chronic depressed) But I will try and get off the Xanx. I don't want nothing to happen to my baby.

Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2004)

Congratulations Misty 

I think it's best to play it safe when pregnant,if in doubt don't take any medication.
Hope it all works out for you.

Cheers Shelly


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Misty,

It sounds like you have a good head on your shoulders. I hope everything works out well for you. Congrats on the baby.

Joe


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

Misty said:


> Just a note: I don't take the Xanx on a regular basis. Only when I have a panic attack that I can't control. But I agree about the second opinion. I will get an OBGYN and ask them. I did read the side effects on the Xanx and read the same thing. I only take .5 mg and maybe only once a week sometimes only once everyother week. But I agree with everyone. I am gonna ween my self off. Thank you for your concern.
> 
> Sean, my husband is doing better. He says he wants a boy. I do too. So I think everything is gonna be fine. I'm gonna lower my dose of Effexor if not get off (depending on the depression: it's better for the baby if i'm on a little anti-depressant than none at all and be chronic depressed) But I will try and get off the Xanx. I don't want nothing to happen to my baby.
> 
> Thanks again.


How are you without anti-depressants? Do you think you could get by without them? I think you'd be good without them, if possible. I think it's great, and I hope your husband "get's over it" soon...
I hate those "drugs", so I hope you get some advice from your Doctor soon. 
I'm glad you're pregnant, you're gonna be such a good psychologist for kids, and I think I'm jealous because I have ZERO parenting skills.


----------

